# Information about coaster ELECTRO.



## chwp (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello all, 
I'm trying to find information on the 50's coaster the "ELECTRO" to date I've come up with absolutely nothing. It traded mainly between London and Amsterdam, information specifically about it would be great but being pointed in the right direction where I can find out more about it would also be greatly appreciated. 
My father inlaw sailed on it in the early to mid fifties and of all the ships he sailed on this is the one that has stuck in his memory, he started a model of it based on the Franzs-W some 5 years ago but the progressive loss of his eyesight stopped him from completing it. Early this year I secretly took on the task of finishing it off and its now about 99% there, I hope to present it to him for his 80th next month and I think he would enjoy knowing the history of the ship aswell.
Thanks


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Goole the site for Wilson line she is on there, in fact if you type in the ships name on here there is a photo of her on this site sam2182sw


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi again go into photoship.co.uk two photos of her in there sam2182sw


----------



## chwp (Nov 16, 2010)

*Many thanks*

I really appreciate your help, I have already looked at the photos they are great, any info on where I can find out more of it's history.
Thanks chwp


----------



## Wribbenhall (Mar 19, 2009)

*ELECTRO Details......*



chwp said:


> I really appreciate your help, I have already looked at the photos they are great, any info on where I can find out more of it's history.
> Thanks chwp


m.v.ELECTRO

Launched in 10/37 as the WILLIAMSTOWN for Comben,Longstaff Co. London
Official No. 165593
GRT 793
LBP 58.5m
Beam 8.8 m
Single Screw Diesel 9kts
Built by Van der Werf,Deest,Netherlands as Yard No. 204
Subsequent History*: *Sold onwards(Year/Name/Company
46 ELECTRO---Ellerman Wilson Line(GBR)
- 67 GEORGIOS -----Gaetanos et al (GRK)
- 71 NICOLAS C. Skirones & Co (GRK)
Disposal Data/Fate
fire 36.48N/21.25E (West of Pylos in Ionian Sea on 1/2/72


----------



## chwp (Nov 16, 2010)

Many thanks,
This site is incredible and the knowledge of it's members is remarkable, I've been looking in the wrong place for months for photos and information on the Electro and within the space of a little over 24hrs I've been provided with more than I hoped for. 
Thanks again to Wribbenhall and sam2182sw.


----------



## Geoff of Hull (Jun 25, 2007)

I remembered her quite well,as far as I can remember she never made it to her owners home port of Hull.
She traded down the Thames and was known as "The Wine Boat" as she carried the wine across I think that maybe why it was a dead mans shoes job ..
I always thought that she traded down to Paris and had another previous name.
I do have the book history of the Wilson Line but unfortunately is at home as I am off the China coast at the moment.
It would be nice to know her WW2 history bet there is some stories to tell there


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi,

If you look at the link below there is a chart showing the position of the wreck.

http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?98748

Regards
Graham


----------



## chwp (Nov 16, 2010)

*Thanks*

Hi Graham,
Thanks for the information, I've been to the web site and added the wrecks location to the file that I'm compiling for the presentation along with the model and photographs.
I think he will be very pleased. Ive got to ask John about the collision at the Tower Bridge he has never mentioned anything about that one. 
This is what I've been able to gather with your help and other members of the Ships Nostalgia crew.

Electro (ex Williamstown)

Williamstown: Built 1937 by N.V.Scheeps.Gebr.Werf.Deest. 793 gross tons. 192ft x 29ft. 6 cyl oil engine by Motoren Werke Mannheim. Built for Williamstown Shipping Co. (Managers Comben Longstaff & Co.) 
1940 Acquired by W.A.Wilson 
9/1944 Attacked by German aircraft off Lundy Island and engine towed to Appledore and laid up 
1945 re-engined with 5cyl oil engine British Polar Engines Ltd. 
1946 purchased by Ellerman Wilson Lines and renamed Electro 
9/2/1955 hit north bascule of Tower Bridge and suffered stern damage 
1967 sold to Dimitrios G.Gaetanos, Pireaus and renamed Georgios 
1972 sold to Skirones & Co.Cyprus and renamed Nicholas C 
1/2/1972 Caught fire and sank off Pylos while on passage from Pireaus to Portugese ports. Latitude:36°47.9' N, Longitude:021°24.9' E All crew saved. 

Thanks again
bob


----------



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

I was in GSN in 64/65.and the "Electro" berthed regularly on Irongate Wharf which was right below Tower Bridge.From the Bridge you could more or less look down on her.


----------



## jon b (May 28, 2011)

re imformation on the electro just come on this site and have joined up my father was the 2nd engineer for about 8 years i yes she regularly birthed at iron gate wharf and did a regular run to antwerp right up the river scheld the trip took about 32 hrs dad is still alive and im sure he could give any imformation u would want the captains name was ralph i sailed on her for my school holiday on a number of occasions hope this helps


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello chwp Here is a scan from Ian Allan's "Coastal Passenger Ships" of 1960 of Ellermans Wilson fleet list plus the ELECTRO and TRENTINO. Hope this helps.


----------



## chwp (Nov 16, 2010)

*jon b*

I was interested in your post, I rang John my father in law he couldn't remember who the second engineer was when he sailed on the Electro. 
He sailed on several ships doing runs to Africa, America India etc. mostly freighters and tankers up until he got married in 1951 then joined the Electro as an AB from 1952-1956. 
He is interested in having a chat with your father, I'll be heading down to his place on the next week and I'll set him up on the computer so he can get on the chat site. Presently I've got him to jot down the crew he sailed with so even if they didn't sail together they may know some common acquaintances.
Bob


----------



## chwp (Nov 16, 2010)

*scorcher*

Thanks for the scan I'll pass it on he will be very grateful.

bob


----------



## jon b (May 28, 2011)

thank you for the message unfortunately i live in nz dad lives in england he joined the electro around 57-58 an continued until she was sold i dont remember any of the crew exept the captain i can easily ring him for more imformation he is not computer literate 

his first name was dennis he just loved the job he was home most weekends and always had a couple of crates of guinness for out ward bound then another for homeward he had many stories to tell being a coaster she was able to navigate well up into the city of antwerp dad was in contact with the cheif engineer untill recently if u live in the uk perhaps he may make contact his memory is pretty sharp 

jon


----------



## manandvan (Jun 1, 2011)

I really appreciate the kind of topics you post here. Thanks for sharing us a great information that is actually helpful.

manandvanhirelondon


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

*Electro*



john fraser said:


> I was in GSN in 64/65.and the "Electro" berthed regularly on Irongate Wharf which was right below Tower Bridge.From the Bridge you could more or less look down on her.


I have just come across a slide and have enlarged the detail.I am sure this is the ELECTRO at that location.Just visible.No 1.


----------



## chwp (Nov 16, 2010)

*Thanks*

It sure looks like the Electro, I'll email it onto John he'll be rapt, have you any idea what year the photo was taken.
Bob


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

*electro*



chwp said:


> It sure looks like the Electro, I'll email it onto John he'll be rapt, have you any idea what year the photo was taken.
> Bob


Hello Bob I"m pretty sure it was 1964-66. No date on the slide though.Regards to John.


----------



## jon b (May 28, 2011)

that is definately the electro i remember her colours


----------



## jon b (May 28, 2011)

please go to google images put in port of london electro u will have a side on colour picture of her unloading complete with barges a rare sight as she was so far up the thames i think u could order the picture hope this helps

jon b


----------



## chwp (Nov 16, 2010)

*Thanks scorcher and Jon b*

I've emailed the photo's to John he was ecstatic about the them and he started reminicing about his days on the Electro, I really appreciate your help.
Thanks bob


----------

